# Starting up pet shop



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Im looking to start up a pet shop with my partner any ideas on getting suppliers


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I looked into this, many people are relucant to talk to you unless you aquire or begin proceedings to aquire your license.
Obviously you can understand that with trade secrets and stuff, many have worked hard for years trying to find the best suppliers for there business and they wont give infomation out too just about anyone.


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

I partner has the license already I just want to know what's the best way to approach them


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

no idea, but good luck: victory:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

leponi said:


> I partner has the license already I just want to know what's the best way to approach them



What I found is that a lot of suppliers wont deal with another shop within a certain range of one they are already dealing with.

Keep your suppliers names to yourself, do not let any competition work out who you are dealing with. It can cause all sorts of hassles.

ie. When we first opened ours a few years ago. We put in a £5k + order with one supplier, our local competition worked out who was supplying us and we were sat there waiting for delivery that didnt come. Set us back weeks finding new supply etc. When I phoned them and asked where the hell my delivery was, they told me that a long standing shop in the area had threatened to stop using them if they supplied us. Its a cut throat business. Never get over friendly with your local competition, they can easily cause you problems.

Firstly ask them if they supply in that area and if they would be willing to supply. Then ask them for catalogues. Remember they want your business. You have the cash and you are their customer. Work for your deals. Their reps will make the good deals if you keep them sweet. Sometimes worth making token orders even when you dont really need something just to keep your reps sweet. But dont let them talk you into deals you dont need. They are fast talkers and sometimes you work out later that your 'good deal' wasnt so great. Always ask them what discounts etc they will give if you put in a bigger order. They have a lot of kick with the companies, their job is to keep you as a customer and keep YOU sweet.

Good start is the major brand companies, they will also sometimes refer you to the bigger warehouses.


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks nicnet


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

good luck. would love to do the same thing, but not got the money to put behind it, well i guess i'll stay as an engineer then. Hope it works out for you


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

nicnet said:


> What I found is that a lot of suppliers wont deal with another shop within a certain range of one they are already dealing with.
> 
> Keep your suppliers names to yourself, do not let any competition work out who you are dealing with. It can cause all sorts of hassles.
> 
> ...


we are in the same boat we are a dog grooming business with a small pet shop running along side it been trading now 2and a half years ,it is and has been a nightmare finding suppliers moving into larger premises shortly were thinking of going more down the livestock route,guinea pigs ,rabbits small furries,plus quality dog supplies beds leads collars ,too much redtape in everything you do makes me wonder why we bother sometimes , though i do have a bigger room for my reptiles at the new shop so thats me and my lizards sorted :2thumb:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Try to get your license and go to as many tradeshows as possible you can pick up a lot of contacts at tradeshows.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

nicnet said:


> What I found is that a lot of suppliers wont deal with another shop within a certain range of one they are already dealing with.
> 
> Keep your suppliers names to yourself, do not let any competition work out who you are dealing with. It can cause all sorts of hassles.
> 
> ...


Some good information here, also have a look at shows, and then maybe look at importers. There are a few large imported on this forum and others to take a look at. Most good importers also dont pre advertise their lists as most wont supply joe public. So look around a few posts and drop of a few PM's. 

Jay


----------



## leponi (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the ideas it's really helping if me and my partner get up an running I will invite you all down


----------



## Reptacular Ltd (Nov 1, 2008)

Listen to the some of the advice on here, its accurate. 

The hardest bit is getting contacts and customers. It can take years to get a custom base that you are happy with. 

Its not as easy as people think, long hours, high running costs (electric, food, etc). As previously said depending on how many shops are near you it may prove hard to get a good cheap supplyer. 

One thing that i will point out though is you state earlier that you/your partner already has a licence, thats impossible unless you have the shop setup ready to go, because your local animal welfare officer will have to pass the premises, tanks, security, health and safety, fire assessments, etc before he will give you your licence. 

Its nerve racking spending alot of money on your shop, getting it stocked and kitted out, and then having to have the PSL inspection done. Ours got done the day before we opened and passed fine, but it is still worrying that all of your efforts could be turned down when they visit. 

To set up a good shop you need at least £15k, then probably the same again for your first year, and you probably wont take a wage for the first year or two until you get going. 

All in all bad time to start business with current economic situation, but good luck.

Thanks.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll add something here.

Never compromise on your customers and the care of the animals. Ever.

If you think you need to, then refuse the sale. If they haven't got the facilities to keep the animal, then refuse the sale. If they can't learn to look after it. Refuse the sale.

Never be tempted to sell them something they do not absolutely need, and always point out the cheapest and best options. Show them the 'top of the range where your profits are' but also make sure you show them the alternatives and the cheaper options. ie, T5 lights will make you more money, but T8 lights will work also.

Going for the profit first will damage your reputation

A lot of people will disagree with that, but if you stick to it and do not compromise ever on the care of your reptiles / animals, your reputation will grow, THAT is when you will start making the profits, since if you never compromise on the care you will end up with the 'high end' customers and word of mouth is the best advertising you will ever get.

Deal fairly with your customers at all times, and giving the odd 'discount' may take the immediate profit out your pocket, but that couple of pounds will buy you another long term customer who will come back next time. Your bread and butter customers are what your aiming for.

Reputation is vital to succeed. Only takes one person to come in and see a sick animal for sale to ruin that. Rather shut shop for the day if you need to, but never ever open with compromised stock, or empty vivs/tanks/cages/shelves.

Each time a new customer comes in and sees empty bits, you lose a customer, they are unlikely to come back and more likely to say to their mates not to bother going.


Sell the right setups for the right animals. No 3ft vivs for beardies, or 'two for cheaper' gimmicks. Always advise against random breeding etc. and check the systems of those who breed for you. make sure their stock is clean and not over bred etc. 

You're aiming for quality of stock, at good prices.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

nicnet said:


> I'll add something here.
> 
> Never compromise on your customers and the care of the animals. Ever.
> 
> ...


I definately agree with the reputation thing. 
I could have found half my gear in the northeast for half the prices doing ebaying etc etc, but because my local was honest with me I prefered to use him, more as a case of helping him out as much as he was helping me, so as a customer I can say, repuation does count: victory:

I then worked for him breifly and some of the rif raff that did come in, were on occasion refused sales. 
Just thought I would include that.


----------



## andy140365 (Jul 26, 2010)

been told to get the licence we need to set everything up animals etc then the council send someone round to see what your doing if all ok then its g?ranted is this right


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

andy140365 said:


> been told to get the licence we need to set everything up animals etc then the council send someone round to see what your doing if all ok then its g?ranted is this right


The problem lies in the catch 22 you have.

To get your licence you need to get set up first
To get set up you need your supplier
To get your supplier you need your licence.

How I did it was to apply for the licence, but inform them that I needed a letter from them to send to suppliers to inform them that a licence had been applied for. 

I then told the licence department what I was doing. To get the suppliers to outfit the shop I needed a temporary licence number, one that did not allow me to keep animals, but would allow me access to suppliers.

I was lucky and got someone on the phone who understood the situation and issued me with a letter with a temporary licence number. That number was only valid for none livestock. But as it was an official number the supplier accepted it as a licence number and forwarded the catalogues. 

Make sure both parties know exactly what is going on though, never put yourself at odds with a supplier over a technicallity.


edit
Talk to business groups in your area also. Princes Trust is a good one if you are under 25. Google 'business start up partnerships' in your area. There are a lot of government grants available to help you get started up, and those business groups will tell you exacly how to do it. Some of them will also help you with your books and tax etc for the first couple of years.

You will also be able to get help with your own wages and for any staff you take on for approx 6 month with some of them.
Remember we are in the EU and you are also entitled to apply for EU funding on small businesses.

They will also help you sort out all the paperwork and will look at your business plan and point out bits you need to improve on. ie, you may need to allocate more cash to advertising, or you forgot to account for elec costs etc. (make sure you do one, its a vital part of set up)

good link for your business plan

http://www.businesslink.gov.uk/bdotg/action/layer?topicId=1073869162


Feel free to PM me if you need a hand with any of it.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

you most definatley dont need a license to get lists from any company. not every reptile/pet shop sells animals and the ones that dont, do not need a license but can still deal with all suppliers


daniel


----------

